# Brittle Nails or Claws or whatever they're called



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi all,

Not sure if this should be in "Health" or "Grooming" but here goes:

Ozzie has very brittle claws or nails. If they get even the least bit long they will start to crack and split, not to the quick, but enough that I'm concerned. One time during play his entire nail ripped off, exposing the root.

Do some dogs just have brittle nails?

Could this be dietary defficiency?

Is there a supplement or any treatment for this?

So far I have gotten by just fine by keeping his nails very short, clipping and filing them weekly or so.


----------



## AkiraleShiba (Dec 9, 2007)

What are you feeding your dog?


----------



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

Hi AkiraleShiba,

Thanks for your reply. 

Primarily feed them Nutro Ultra Adult Dog Food. On days w/ heavy excersise and/or training they get Natural Balance Dog Food Roll, either as treats or supplement to kibble. About once a week they get some canned food, also usually Nutro, but sometimes Solid Gold or Natural Balance if it is on sale. I also give them rice and vegetables if I make too much food for me and my GF.

I know this sounds like a lot, but they typically get between 2.5 to 3.5 cups of some of the above in a day, again depending on excersise levels and activites of the day.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Well, their food sounds OK. Maybe an Omega-3 supplement might help. Fish oil capsules are good, any brand will do. Or....what is it in prenatal vitamins that makes your nails stronger.......folic acid? Maybe a good doggie multi-vitamin would help.


----------



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

Willowy,

I believe you are correct about folic acid, and calcium as well, or at least in humans anyway...

The vet told me not to worry about it, as they have a clean bill of health, and to just make sure to keep ozzie's nails short.

What exactly does fish oil have to offer? Sorry if this is a dumb question. Nutrition is not exactly my fortay.


----------



## Aggie (Mar 13, 2008)

I would get a dremmel, and just trim they every week with that to keep them short and prevent them getting to the length where they crack.


----------



## BTmomma (Dec 17, 2007)

Bailey also has brittle nails... I am looking for a multi vitamin for pups...


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

Clipping nails can cause this kind of damage, which is why I now dremel my dogs' nails.


----------



## Motebi (Apr 8, 2008)

Biotin.


----------



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

poodleholic said:


> Clipping nails can cause this kind of damage, which is why I now dremel my dogs' nails.



I'm curious about the dremmel, but:
1. I'd have to go out and buy one, as I do not own one.
2. Ozzie has a serious phobia of everything noisy. Even frying bacon sends him hiding under the bed.

As an update, changing foods has really helped. Since switching to Canidae, nails seem to be much harder.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

Maybe for brittle nails use gelatin? (The unflavored kind, usually $1 a pack at the grocery store or so) There's protein in it and it makes nails harden...
Yes folic acid is in prenatal vitamins, causes hair growth, nail growth, etc...(I take these daily since I'm 7 months pregnant) but I still have brittle fingernails that split...gelatin really does help (I can't stomach the consistency though)


----------



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

Are human and canine physiology really that similar where it is ok to use things on dogs that we use on people without worrying about adverse effects? Specifically gelatin, folic acid and biotin supplements?

I know this is a dumb question, but this is an area that I'm... well... dumb in.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

I can't see how gelatin can hurt, it's nothing but jelled protein for the most part - and you don't want to know what it's made up of...(typically ground hooves etc of animals) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gelatin

It's basically nothing but collagen and is from animals...so it's probably just as healthy as anything else!

Folic Acid, at least in humans, reduces the occurance of certain birth defects - more specifically spinal bifida etc...so I'm not sure how helpful it would be to an animal.


----------



## Mycathinks hesadog (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks AC! I had completely forgotten where gelatin came from, thanks for reminding me! 

Seriously though, thanks for your insight.


----------



## ACampbell (Oct 7, 2007)

No problem, just think of that bowl of lime jello being cellulose from now on and you'll be good  It's tasty good!


----------



## BookerT (Dec 18, 2009)

My dog has had trouble with brittle and broken nails. He is very active, runs fast and makes quick turns and often catches a nail on the ground and it tears to the quick. We have had to go to the vet to have the broken nail removed twice in the past couple of months. I don't know how many more $100 pedicures we can afford! Based on some of the comments above we are thinking about starting him on an Omega3 supplement regimen. Is it ok to give him the same pills that I take or do we need to get something specifically formulated for dogs?


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

Dog nails and human nails are pretty much made up of the same stuff. You could look for a human nail conditioner and try to find some of the similar ingredients in their pure form with out all the fragrence and extra BS that makes us humans go Ooooh I need that. Something else you could use is Hoof conditioner that show horses use.


----------

